# Suncrest 76 moto bike red white and blue bike found in closed bike shop in box? mint.



## trex13 (Jun 23, 2012)

I found a Suncrest Eagle  76 red white and blue 3 speed bike with plastic  fake gas tank still in the box it came in. I put it together myself. Bike is brand new and mint. Does anyone have any information on what it may be worth or any other info would be apprecated.


----------

